# Priority Access to Software Updates referral award



## McHoffa (Jan 26, 2017)

I earned this award back in November, and it says "Priority software access has been granted", but it seems I'm still always at the late end of software updates. Has anyone who has earned this award actually been getting software updates early? Seems like a pointless award.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm in the same boat as you (but earned more recently).

Meh. Elon time.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I hit this level just a week or so before the last FW upgrade and received the SW at the beginning of the cycle on both cars. Seemed to work at the time. Time will tell if it holds. As the referral program ended, they did put an end date on priority SW access as well. It's a couple of years out.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

McHoffa said:


> I earned this award back in November, and it says "Priority software access has been granted", but it seems I'm still always at the late end of software updates. Has anyone who has earned this award actually been getting software updates early? Seems like a pointless award.


Clearly not a critical issue but perhaps calling Tesla and inquiring about it seems like a reasonable thing to do.


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

priority access seems to be the same as the early access program for me then - aka you really don't get anything early.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

tipton said:


> priority access seems to be the same as the early access program for me then - aka you really don't get anything early.


keep in mind though, the people that signed up for the early access (beta) program, have been entered into it a few at a time. (a few people here that signed up last fall just confirmed they got new program info this week to start getting the special FW). that program likely has x spaces per type of car and Tesla has excess people in the wings for when others drop out.


----------

